# sharing violation in Excel



## newrookie (Feb 28, 2005)

We have a notebook running windows XP in Japanese. Recently, we have trouble saving file to the thump drive that we had been using. Error msg : sharing violation in directory x.

We were trying to save the file from the thump drive to the same drive by just changing a number eg. EEENNJJJEE (E - English Character, N- Numeric, J - Japanese Character. We were changing the numeric number. 

There is no problem when we save the file to a different drive or change the name to an entirely new name.

Can anyone help?????


----------



## newrookie (Feb 28, 2005)

Solved. Don't really know why. I saved the file to a different computer, save the file to the new name (with only the number changed) and then copied this new file back to the thump drive.

This new file is now as good as new even when the thump drive is used on the original computer. We can now continue with the file as usual. 

Don't understand why and if someone out there have an answer - would very much like to learn from you.

Thanks


----------



## newrookie (Feb 28, 2005)

oop!
file was ok yesterday but this morning it was back to square one.

Anyone has any ideas?

Appreciate any suggestion.

Thanks


----------



## newrookie (Feb 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

Not exactly sure why you were having problems, but this may be a start ..

http://support.microsoft.com/search...ing+violation+in+directory&x=17&y=17&srch=sup

HTH


----------



## kagedmunky (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm having the same problem! Everytime I try to save a file in Excel it tells me a sharing violation occured and then it tries to get me to save the file with a different name (buncha letters and numbers). I did that once thinking everything would be ok. It wasn't. I even tried converting the file from the old format to the new etc. Nothing worked. I think it's a bug in the software.


----------



## kagedmunky (Jan 5, 2006)

Never mind. Figured it out. It was my printer driver that was causing the problem. It's listed on the Microsoft Knowledge Base.


----------

